# My Chevrolet Trucks thread



## #1DEER 1-I

Just had to start this and decided instead of keeping on posting thread after thread on other posts. I'll just have one main thread.

I would take a GM truck (Seirra or Silverado) before anything period, next I would probably go with the Titan myself then the Tundra.(stricktly because the Tundra dosen't look as good)

The Silverado hasn't had many recalls, in the year 2007 the Chevrolet Silverado had one recall total and it was on the electrical system. Don't believe me look at this list of all Chevrolet Recalls.



> :Quote by flyfitch:I can't believe nobody has mentioned to buy a truck that is owned by a company in the good ol' U.S.A. Yeah, most Toyota and Nissans are made here, but all profits go overseas to the Japenese owners. Why not support your own economy, and help it by buying a truck and know that the profit will stay in the U.S.A. I also want to back up what "thresher" wrote. I drove behind a lifted Titan the other day, and the rear diff. and axles looked like a toy (Not a Toyota). This is a major precaution if you plan on eventually towing or running larger tires. If the engine has too much torque for big tires and wheel, it will tear up the differential.


Knowone seems to look at that anymore, everyone has jumped on the Toyota bandwagon. Well I guess you would rather see an American car company that's been here from the start go down before some foreign car company right.

As for interiors. My brother-in-laws F150's interior is 100% platic, he's lucky the seats are soft. Every inch of the interior besides the seat and carpet is made out of platic, and really cheap plastic. I like GM's interior more than Fords any day. What's so old about GM's interior, its just as good and twice the quality of Fords interior. Fords interior looks more cheap than GM's and thats one big reason that the F150 books well under what the Silverado is worth.

If your looking to buy a truck look at the one that got these said about it:

*Highest expected resail value of any full-sized pickup.
*Lowest cost of ownership of any full-sized pickup
*Best EPA estimated fuel economy in a full sized pickup.
*Best redesigned vehicle of 2007.
*JD Power and awards, "Highest ranked large pickup in initial quality"
*2007 North American Truck of the year
*Popular mechanics automotive award- workhorse
[youtube:397lkcax]http://www.youtube.com/v/2eujERyXBUM&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:397lkcax]

Here's what the Silverado vs Titan will be worth after the Silverado has 45,000 miles and the others have a lot less.
(2007 models)
Silverado KBB value after 45,000 miles: $24,230
Titan KBB value after 25,000 miles: $23,515
Tundra KBB value after 35,000 miles: $23,015
Ford F150 after 30,000 miles: $20,455
Dodge Ram after 40000 miles: $23,855

*Silverado out books them all with 20,000 miles more than the Titan, 15,000 miles more than the Ford, 10,000 miles more than the Tundra, 5,000 more miles than the Dodge and is still worth more. The resale value is a clear choice as to who wins that battle.

*I vote Silverado

*Silverado Interior*









*Ford F-Series Interior*









*Dodge Ram Interior*









*Toyota Tundra Interior*(looks the cheapest to me)









*Nissian Titan Interior*









For instance between Ford and GM, look at the sports cars interiors:

Ford mustang







(All Plastic)

Chevy Corvette







(All plush leather)

*Yes the difference in the price tags do show


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Chevrolet Truck 
[youtube:29zq3j46]http://www.youtube.com/v/u7ZFgkWeEP8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:29zq3j46]


----------



## Huge29

1I you never fail to amaze me! Is it okay if some real logic is injected? Either way here it goes:
What exactly is that Silverado interior made of? You seem to insinuate that GM makes them out of carbon fiber and titanium; it is all plastic!!! I will assume that the F150 shown is the FX4, the of road model whereas you try to compare it to the highest end Z71 I assume, try looking at the Lariat very nice in having all radio, cruise and AC/heat controls on the steering wheel, which is a very nice feature, your GM does not have that.







Isn't that green illumination the same from my Dad's old '93 Z71? I have not looked at one in years; they have modernized them a little since my sister's that is an '05, congrats there, is there an IPOD plug there like on the F150?
Kelly Blue Book-you are not really serious; are you? The KBB is the biggest scam ever since the ponzy scheme known as Social Security. The KBB is nothing but the collection of dealer's average asking price for cars in other words it has nothing to do with actual sales like NADA is. So, here are the real figures
Silverado at NADA I did 2005 Silverado Z71 45tk miles vs F150 Lariat all things comparable as far as I know-----? $17,925 to $20,090
The F150 @ NADA = $17,250 - $20,050. Sorry to totally contradict your well thought out post in 3 minutes! 
What the trucks cost new would be the more significant figure, just knowing the resale is only significant if the new sales price is identical; so figure that out for us; it may be a little difficult to figure what they really sell for with all of the rebates and such out there. I can tell you that 6 months ago I could have purchased that exact same F150 2008 model for $29k.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

GM does have controls on its steering wheels. As for what one has and the other dosen't lets really take a look:

*Technology*
*Available on GM's trucks heated windshield washer fluid, on other brands not available.
*Available on GM's trucks lockable underseat storage with power outlet, on other brands not available.
*Available on GM's trucks Rainsence wipers, other brands not available.
*Standard on GM's trucks 170 degree opening rear doors, not available on other brands.
*Available on GM's trucks locking rear differential, other brands you guessed it not available.
*Available on GM's trucks onstar, other brands not available.
*Available on GM's trucks electronic stability control, not offered on Ford.
















(Notice the controls on the steering wheel.)


----------



## Huge29

Ok, I assumed that you posted the fanciest one and it did not have those controls, my bad. Heated washer fluid?? Are you serious? You really think that that is worthy of any mention? Are you aware of winter washer fluid that would make that totally obsolete?
Rainsense wipers? Are you serious? For when you have a cigarette in one hand and a beer in the other and you just can't dare reach over and turn on the wipers?
Locking diff; not bad, however does it work just like the GM limited slip that does not ever work ever? My dad had a '98 Z71 I remember it specifically slipping nonstop; maybe the limit was like 10 minutes or so, we may have given up a little early.
Onstar, not bad, although....whatever, you can get aftermarket stuff that is almost comparable, I will give you that one, not something that I would personally ever pay for, the best use for that would be to have a car unlocked with keys locked inside; I have a keypad on mine that I don't have a monthly payment for; does GM?
Stability control? Isn't that a feature for your grandma? SEriously, maybe I don't understand it well. 
170 degrees, nice feature, but you are clearly referring to a supercab, which is getting to be pretty rare I assume with a true crewcab that is not possibly I assume nor is it as necessary??

What about the question about plastics? You seem to be using the high school debate tactic of just avoiding the questions and adding unrelated "facts" to prove the questions insignificant.
Seriously, on the KBB was that just an error or is the KBB just that screwed up?

You mentioned the under seat storage... Dodge has a nice one there where the middle front seat on a bench has a somewhat secret storage by lifting the back of the seat forward perfect for CCW IMHO, that would be nice to have.


----------



## Chaser

The Titan has a locking rear diff also, along with under seat storage.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Okay you want me to talk about the plastic situation right: Yes GM trucks have plenty of plastic but there is a significant difference in the quality of what it is. There is less plastic in GM's interiors than in Fords. GM's plastic is thicker and of better quality than Ford's. Scoff at that comment all you want but its true. When your windshield is covered in a sheet of ice heated wiper fluid is significant, you just say it isn't because you obviously like disputing what I say. Rainsensor wipers just another example of GM doing something ahead of the pack and eventually getting copied by everyone else, guarantee you others will follow the idea you called silly. Ya the locking differential this is how fast it works>
[youtube:2q8mkjsz]http://www.youtube.com/v/q-rQTHMVAuw&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2q8mkjsz]
(Notice which truck moves)
[youtube:2q8mkjsz]http://www.youtube.com/v/y6_kOlUXYoI&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2q8mkjsz]
Another one of your comments down the drain.

2500/3500's
[youtube:2q8mkjsz]http://www.youtube.com/v/UFTFPGD0vlw&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2q8mkjsz]
[youtube:2q8mkjsz]http://www.youtube.com/v/n8trJgg3abs&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2q8mkjsz]


----------



## orvis1

I guess mr Deer must sell chevy trucks or something.... Geez give it a rest all of them have thier pro's and con's pick what you like and drive it.


----------



## Huge29

With the firewall at work I am not able to see your images or videos; do you know what happens when warm fluid is poured onto a freezing windshield? You seem to be getting off track; so I will number the questions for you:
1-KBB are you smoking something or is the KBB value that far off?
2-Wipers; you can't be serious! Get me something useful like a but fan, so it just sucks the odor out of the car and uses that in the intake for better mpg; now that would be useful!!! Having ideas is fine making it standard is a whole other issue; would I pay for a locking diff? No way, nor would 99% of truck owners IMHO. BTW that but fan idea is already patented by me, I would get the best mileage around with my flatulence. :wink: 
3-How does GM's limited slip work? What is the limit? Mine works so well that I can't even do power slides anymore  
4-Keypad free service vs $20/month Onstar (I do believe that is available in the Honda, right?); there goes your gas savings, right? The emergency auto call on Onstar-I'll give you that.
5-One more that I must add; how does that GM frame do versus a fully boxed frame? Check out those tests on Youtube.















Speaking of cheap materials, I can't even find an image for GM's frame; they keep it secret apparently; if they have gone to the fully boxed frame can I just quote you in saying "ahead of the pack and eventually getting copied by everyone else" Ford been doing that for 5 years now. I believe Nissan has, but that may have been a joint venture??? Wasn't the Titan a joint venture with Ford in the beginning years? I say that because in my final days at AutoZone I thought I remembered seeing kits that were for F150/Titan as the same kit, which is only possible with the same frame I believe. 
6-Better plastic? Did you take a sample and check them? To that I will say that the Ford body metal is thicker, you can just tell... j/k *\-\* 
7-JD Power? Yet another scam to a degree; they essentially "award" whichever firm is willing to pay for the advertising, this I know from 4 single instances with this award as an employee just IMHO it is a crock http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2 ... trade.html Here is some real data where no incentive is tied: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid= ... efer=japan

I will now re-post a post of mine from the old forum (I modified it slightly to remove unrelated comments):



> Consumer reports lists Good Bets and Bad Bets (2007 Buying Guide page 194) lists Good Bets only 3 GM cars total (including Pontiac Vibe, actually made by Toyota-so only two out of all ???30+ models) versus FOMOCO having 5 (big deal, right?).
> Bad Bets lists 18 GM cars (given, some of it duplicated as Yukon and Tahoe were listed, i would trim it down to 11??) Ford = only 5 (3 of which were inherited problems with Rover and Jaguar) point taken yet?
> 
> Page 195 used cars to avoid (only counting actual "Chevrolet versus Ford" as there are too many to list with all brands) Chevrolet has 26 models (gives specific years) Ford has 14, point taken yet?
> 
> Page 206-208 reliability records:
> Ford F150 4WD (do not do it on HD/SD) has 9 years of ratings ('98-'05) and 16 "trouble spots" a total of 5 black dots (worst rating) and 22 fully lined circles (best rating).
> Chev GM 1500 4WD has a total of 10 bad ratings and only 20 best ratings, convinced yet? I do not know of a better source for reliable info than a non-profit cosumer agency??????????????????? So. when you want to discredit these; good luck.
> 
> Unfortunately, CR does not give ratings on the SD/HD.
> Suspension CR gave GM for the 9 years 2 worst ratings ( I will score them from 1-5, 5 being the best=lined circle), GM gets 19 points Ford F150 gets 27 points!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of things not thought through/GM "leading the pack":
> http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/direct/view/.ef31b32
> http://www.gm-diesel.com/diesel/vbull/s ... php?t=1745
> 
> Ok, that last line was dumb, but fun, obviously you could find countless posts on Ford also.
> 
> Anyways, I think Ford had the better stats in every single category above, if not please verify and let me know how you came to the conclusion that "Ford Sucks." The whole discussion is fun, please know that I do not do this to upset anyone, speaking of funny; my friend's whole family was die hard Ford then he had a mission comp related to John Watson, so of course, he gets screaming deals on GM trucks, and now, GM is so much better, wait, you just told me that you only bought the first two trucks because of the screaming deal, not that it was better. It is hilarious how he had to justify it that way.


On that note of this old thread UDWR site, Tree previously mentioned that Toy has a locking diff, I have not heard that before (link. Speaking of CR; guess how many of the Mercedes models tested were reccomended by CR? Somewhere between 0 and 1, favor to the lower side; I found that interesting; Toyondas were about 90% Ford about 60%, GM/Dodge about 30%, hmm...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Actually the Silverado HD's are boxed frames. This site down the page tells you that GM now has a fully boxed frame.


----------



## Huge29

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Actually the Silverado HD's are boxed frames.


6 ?'s and that is it? Does that mean you gave me the win on the other 5? And since the standard Silverado does not have a fully boxed frame but HD's do, does that mean they know it is best but don't bother making all of them tough and I therefore win all 6 points?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

GM's unboxed frame is tougher than Fords boxed frame. So I get 7 out of 6 points.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

GM at least gives the buyer as many options as possible. They offer all 3 trucks in a Silverado HD or Silverado classic series. Actually I looked it up and Silverado classics have became fully boxed but I have doubts as to how long the Silverado classic will survive with the new HD out. GM says. Ford's F150 dosen't come in superduty, but Silverado 1500 comes in HD. At least GM gives there buyer as many choices as possible.
*Silverado Classic(2007)*








*Silverado HD(2007)*








*Specs,information, and explanation of Seirra/Silverado.*
[youtube:iwt734i6]http://www.youtube.com/v/6T9rEV712Fo&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:iwt734i6]


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

[youtube:32sarfeb]http://www.youtube.com/v/9j8Cv3dXh4A&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:32sarfeb]
[youtube:32sarfeb]http://www.youtube.com/v/0IzTsgwzKPI&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:32sarfeb]


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

> 1-KBB are you smoking something or is the KBB value that far off?


Well lets see by saying go to NADA you only hurt your case because the Silverado books over $1,000 more than on KBB.(You seem to think everythings a scam that you don't agree with. KBB prices aren't much different than NADA's. When you said the F150 outbooked the Silverado I knew something was wrong. You put the Silverado Classic against the F150, not the new and improved Silverado HD. Here's my price list again, this time from NADA.

I put everything the same and matched up the best I could with each truck:
NADA values:
(2007, 1500, 1/2 ton, Models)
Silverado with 45,000 miles: $25,725
F150 with 30,000 miles: $24,400
Toyota with 40,000 miles:$25,450
Titan with 25,000 miles: $24,750
Ram with 40,000 miles: $23,475


----------



## Huge29

Oh you kill me :lol: :lol: You compare an essentially 3/4 ton chassis vs a 1/2 ton, correct? HD would indicate an 8 lug Spicer 60 axle? How is that comparable? I did not ever state that the f150 is worth more I posted the exact link and gave the exact range showing a difference of about $30, you are confusing me more and more. Why are you looking at 2007 models? I guess you did not see that I was looking at 2005 randomly; I can repost them, please provide the links, but again it is useless to post an HD vs the F150 you just as well compare the Mustang with the Metro from 1995. KBB is a scam in the way that it has traditionally been used in dealerships, nothing to do with whether I agree with it; when you trade in a car they use the lowest value of NADA and on the one they sell you they show you the highest value in the KBB. Having been to Manheim and Brasher's auction many times I can tell you that I have not ever seen a KBB, only NADA. For example: the beloved 2005 Silverado 1500 Crew Z71 w/ 45k no options above the Z71 package
NADA shows $17.9k-$20.9k
[urlhttp://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCars/PricingReport.aspx?WebCategoryId=44&YearId=2005&VehicleClass=UsedCar&ManufacturerId=9&Condition=Excellent&ModelId=58&PriceType=Retail&VehicleId=314&Mileage=45000&SelectionHistory=314%7C28513%7C84087%7C0%7C0%7C11420%7Ctrue]KBB[/url] shows $21.4k for retail, $11k-$13k for trade in. This would indicate that with such a range I guess you just have to be on the ball, the way that dealerships do it with only showing the KBB (in my personal experience) seems to use the figures to their advantage and refuse to show the NADA value on a sell, not that it is hard to get by calling a bank/CU.

To compare the new HD vs any other vehicle from 2007 and say that it is worth more is a completely useless statement particularly on a one-year old vehicle w/o knowing what they sell for, that is why I went with 2005 assuming they all sell for roughly the same price, which I don't believe to be the case. Arguing value of a 2007 vehicle is a pointless discussion w/o the figures of knowing what they actually sold for in 2007 including all rebates/financing incentives. 


#1DEER 1-I said:


> GM's unboxed frame is tougher than Fords boxed frame. So I get 7 out of 6 points.


To say a non boxed frame is stronger than a traditional frame is a ridiculous statement, watch a video demonstration of one on YouTube (I do not have access at work to provide the link); do you like the fact that GM has copied Ford on the frame? Something about leading the pack... LOL
To say that GM gives the customer more options is kind of funny in that they are still selling the classic because they have left over parts or something and they can't sell them; how long have they been selling both lines?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

First off I was kidding about the unboxed to boxed frame which I think you knew that but just posting it to show it.



> To say a non boxed frame is stronger than a traditional frame is a ridiculous statement, watch a video demonstration of one on YouTube (I do not have access at work to provide the link); do you like the fact that GM has copied Ford on the frame? Something about leading the pack... LOL
> To say that GM gives the customer more options is kind of funny in that they are still selling the classic because they have left over parts or something and they can't sell them; how long have they been selling both lines?


Wow GM done one of the same things Ford done. Within the next couple years Ford will have locking diff., rain sensor wipers, and heated w/w fluid. Comparing 2007 vehicles is just as legit as 05's. I don't have the time right now to go back and get the links to the prices but will do it later. Comparing GM's HD to the F150 is in all areas fair, because if Ford gave a rats a** about the customer they would offer there F150 in Super duty, thats just another example of who cares more about the customer. 


> You compare an essentially 3/4 ton chassis vs a 1/2 ton, correct?


I wasn't comparing the 3/4 ton to a half ton but added it in to say that GM makes the most powerful truck of any automaker. The Sierra/Silverado 3500, duramx, duallees pull more than Ford and weigh half as much.

About the options GM has, well...:
*GM offers two different styles of the same pickup, Sierra/Silverado classic and Sierra/Silverado HD.
*GM offers two completely different distinctive interiors for there HD's and also a different interior for the GM truck classics. That's not saying one has bucket seats and the other has a bench seat, the two interiors are completely different that includes: different dash, seats, console, etc.
*GM offers 5 engines in their 1500 1/2 tons alone, more than any other competitor. It starts from a 4.3 liter V6, up to 6.0 Vortec Max V8.
*Going from 8 to 4 cylinders for fuel efficiency. 
*5 suspension packages for the HD's not counting the suspension packages on the classic's.

*Sierra Classic*








*Sierra HD*









GM has offered the HD series/Classic series since 1999.


----------



## Huge29

Since '99? You mean offering an HD (heavy half ton, 8 lug axle, from the 80's) and a 6 lug standard? That is news to me, thanks for the info!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Classic, HD*

The classic's and HD's of 2007:
*1500-Sierra/Silverado*
*Silverado Classic 1500*








*Silverado HD 1500*








*Sierra Classic 1500*








*Sierra HD 1500*









*2500-Sierra/Silverado*
*Silverado Classic 2500*








*Silverado HD 2500*








*Sierra Classic 2500*








*Sierra HD 2500*









*3500-Sierra/Silverado*
*Silverado 3500 Classic*








(Dually model)
*Silverado 3500 HD*








(Dually model)
*Silverado 3500 Classic*








(Single rear wheel model)
*Silverado 3500 HD*








(Single rear wheel model)
*Sierra 3500 Classic*








(Dually model)
*Sierra 3500 HD*








(Dually model)
*Sierra 3500 Classic*








(Single rear wheel model)
*Sierra 3500 HD*








(Single rear wheel model)

*Interiors*
*Interior #1 HD's*








*Interior #2 HD's*








*Classic's interior's*









Thats a lot of images sorry.


----------



## weatherby25

Ok this has to be the one of the funnyiest threads I have read. First issue 1 eye. Your talking trucks to guys who love trucks. That means that guys who love trucks could care less about heated washerfuild or rain sensening wipers. A truck is just that a truck. Soild axles strong motors manual trannys. The list goes on but a truck is just that a truck. Why would someone who wants a truck buy car like features in a truck. Your right about one thing for sure Chevy does lead the pack of car like features in a truck.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

> Your right about one thing for sure Chevy does lead the pack of car like features in a truck.


GM makes more of a truck than anyone else. Ford's F150 not only feels like a car but is getting closer and closer to having the exact look of a car. GM gets whined at for having interiors that aren't as car-like as Fords and other companies. But if they change then they are told they've gotten to far away from the truck aspect. The Silverado will always be more of truck than the F-series can ever hope to be.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

And to add to that... it dosen't matter what real pickup people think. I don't need rainsensor wipers, heated w/w fluid or even a seat without a latch. The majority of the people buying the trucks want comfort and an easy to deal with truck. Ford, Dodge, etc. will all follow GM in the aspect of the wipers and differential because knowone can fall behind or they won't survive. A truck is supposed to be a truck, which they still are in power and look, the only difference is interiors are getting softer, rides are getting eaiser (which can't be complained about) and trucks are quieter, but there still a truck.

This is the toughest truck ever built:


----------



## orvis1

Anytime you think you have the toughest truck ever built come hook that little girls truck up to my 5th wheel rig. 
Then when the bed caves in I will tow you to the nearest chevy repair place with my ram 3500 diesel.


----------



## girlsfishtoo

GM spends all of their money on looks instead of dependability.....personally i think the new chev trucks look stupid. Matter of fact I saw one this morning at the gas station, it was lifted up but had dinky tires on it. Why is this we ask?? Because granted Chev made the wheel wells higher on the bedside but they forgot to make them wider for bigger tires. No kidding this truck had at least 2 feet between the top of the wheel well and the top of the tire....dont tell me it is for travel cause the tire wouldnt even think about fitting inside that narrow wheel well...looks like chev owners are gonna have to start shaving fenders if they want bigger tires.


----------



## deadicatedweim

orvis1 said:


> Anytime you think you have the toughest truck ever built come hook that little girls truck up to my 5th wheel rig.
> Then when the bed caves in I will tow you to the nearest chevy repair place with my ram 3500 diesel.


Becareful when you pull the chevy to the repair shop you might blow the doors off. In my opinion blue book is a bunch of crap half the time if you open an autotrader and see what the chevy is actually selling for versus the toyota. The Chevy is selling 3k under low trade in and the toyota is selling at high retail. I have never owned a ford or a titan but have had several of the dodges and toyotas and only one chevy and the dodge had the best power in the diesel class. The toyotas have had the best reliability and resale. And the chevys have had great interiors but the truck itself needs alot of jb weld in the glove box for when the fancy things fall apart.


----------



## orvis1

deadicatedweim said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime you think you have the toughest truck ever built come hook that little girls truck up to my 5th wheel rig.
> Then when the bed caves in I will tow you to the nearest chevy repair place with my ram 3500 diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Becareful when you pull the chevy to the repair shop you might blow the doors off. In my opinion blue book is a bunch of crap half the time if you open an autotrader and see what the chevy is actually selling for versus the toyota. The Chevy is selling 3k under low trade in and the toyota is selling at high retail. I have never owned a ford or a titan but have had several of the dodges and toyotas and only one chevy and the dodge had the best power in the diesel class. The toyotas have had the best reliability and resale. And the chevys have had great interiors but the truck itself needs alot of jb weld in the glove box for when the fancy things fall apart.
Click to expand...

Finally some truth is spoken. Plus I would want to make sure no rust gets on my dodge when pulling that chev...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Don't worry I will but it will be you going to the repair shop and buying a part for your Dodge that would cost half as much with a Silverado.

*I don't see any sagging here:*
Guess the Toyotas need a tow.

































Ya, this is the best truck ever built:









[youtube:1jvlji6k]http://www.youtube.com/v/p1I978Ks_UM&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1jvlji6k]


----------



## orvis1

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Don't worry I will but it will be you going to the repair shop and buying a part for your Dodge that would cost half as much with a Silverado.
> 
> I think you trying to get a point accross that chevy parts are cheaper, but hooked on phonics didn't work out so well for you. I pass chevy's going up the mountain all the time with my dodge and I am pulling a heavier trailer! BTW when you go down hill and use your jake brake, oh wait chevy doesn't have the feature... Good thing those parts are cheaper then huh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pulling machine!


----------



## weatherby25

Here is my thing about chevys. I have owned 2 of them in the many many many trucks I have owned in my short life. (I have a truck buying problem) The frist one was a good truck. It was a 76 short bed reguler cab. It had been rebuilt from the ground up. The truck is still running to this day. I sold it and still see it driving. The 7 miles to the gallon was the biggest issue it had. Then again I had put 1000's of dollers into it. The other one was a 2005 2500 HD. The truck was lifted as they all are. Running the 35' tires and had all the bells and whistles. Was never my cup of tea to start with but got it from my cousion. Now the frist time I took it wheeling I got it stuck and stuck bad. Not that big a deal all trucks get stuck. Well that is if your driving them like trucks. Now came the issue. After bending one of them nice tow hooks on the front and ripping up the rear end of the truck I got it home. By the way it was a dodge that pulled me out. Now for the repair bill. Ifigured would not cost much as I still had a bumper to bumper warnety on it plus a sister that worked for the dealership. Well after a new rearend and a tranny rebuild as that was fried also it set me back almost 3000 bucks. So I had it fixed and trade it in the same day. Was it my fault that happend yes but I have never had any sort of thouse problems with the fords I have owned. Then again that is just me. Will I ever own a chevy again maybe or maybe not. There is nothing you can do or say that does not change the fact that come opening moring the trucks I see in the back country pulling the trailers and what not are Fords and Dodges. Yet the trucks I see at the supermarket are Chevys. So I guess your right the majority of people buying them are buying them for what they are good for.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

No, no no. I won't listen to that bullsh***. Trucks are going to get stuck, all trucks are going to get stuck. And just because a Dodge pulled you out don't mean anything because the Dodge wasn't stuck while it was pulling. Sometimes it's not the machine its the operator. Anywhere I go on a rough trail, out away from the main dusty dirt road all I've seen is Chevy trucks. In the winter in the snow where I go look at deer for there sheds all thats ever there is a good old Chevrolet. You seem to ignore the fact that a Silverado can pull as much as a Ford in the 1/2 tons and more than Ford in the 2500/3500's. There's plenty of Chevrolet's pulling trailers up on the mountains as well as there are Dodge and Ford (not many Toyota's though). I can strap 2 tons to the back of my S10 and it dosen't move the back end. I seen a Toyota with about a 12' trailer on back sagging nearly to the ground. Either way you look at it GM dose something right to really have the #1 selling half ton, 3/4 ton, and full ton of any vehicle manufacturer.


----------



## Huge29

weatherby25 said:


> Now the first time I took it wheeling I got it stuck and stuck bad. Not that big a deal all trucks get stuck. Well that is if your driving them like trucks. Now came the issue. After bending one of them nice tow hooks on the front and ripping up the rear end of the truck I got it home. By the way it was a dodge that pulled me out. Now for the repair bill. I figured would not cost much as I still had a bumper to bumper warranty on it plus a sister that worked for the dealership.* Well after a new rear end and a tranny rebuild as that was fried also it set me back almost 3000 bucks.* So I had it fixed and trade it in the same day. *Was it my fault that happened? Yes,* but I have never had any sort of those problems with the fords I have owned.





#1DEER 1-I said:


> No, no no. I won't listen to that bullsh***. Trucks are going to get stuck, all trucks are going to get stuck. And just because a Dodge pulled you out don't mean anything because the Dodge wasn't stuck while it was pulling. *Sometimes it's not the machine its the operator*. Anywhere I go on a rough trail, out away from the main dusty dirt road all I've seen is Chevy trucks.


It was the operator who bent the tow hooks off and burned the rear end and tranny on a "vehicle" under warranty? Your rose colored glasses are getting too dark! Had that happened to me, regardless of the make of vehicle I would never ever own one again, FORD, GM, TOY, DODGE that would have changed my religion immediately, Weatherby you are too forgiving! 1I would you know a fact if it slapped you in the face? Do you know of anything about GM that you kind of don't like? Are you able to be objective about anything? He admitted that it was his own fault in getting it stuck...


----------



## girlsfishtoo

someones blowin some serious somke!


----------



## orvis1

Someone needs to become a chevy dealer if they aren't already. I drove all three trucks before buying the dodge and I did like the chevy better than the ford but the dodge had the best towing package for my needs. I do see guys trying to lug a 40ft toy hauler around with a 3/4 ton chevy and they sure do have a hard time up parleys.


----------



## Chaser

This whole discussion is roll-on-the-floor funny! Its worse that a religious discussion, and 5 times more trivial that just about the silliest thing most adults discuss on any given day! I'm getting a pretty good laugh at how much energy is put into something that none of you will even be rewarded or reimbursed for! BTW- I'm a Chevy guy at heart, so what of it?


----------



## Huge29

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=3944439 Another reason I can't own a GM, it's what criminals want to distribute their drugs with...j/k


----------



## orvis1

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> This whole discussion is roll-on-the-floor funny! Its worse that a religious discussion, and 5 times more trivial that just about the silliest thing most adults discuss on any given day! I'm getting a pretty good laugh at how much energy is put into something that none of you will even be rewarded or reimbursed for! BTW- I'm a Chevy guy at heart, so what of it?


It is kinda of funny almost like talking politics online everyone has thier favorites and you aren't going to change anyones opinion. It can get entertaining at times...


----------



## chet

I love Chevys and Dodges!  
I sell parts for a living, the more trucks they sell, the more often I eat steak! 8)


----------



## girlsfishtoo

Tell em chet!!! I cant fully agree or disagree with the dodge yet....i have to give ours at least a few months to see how things go.


----------



## chet

Ashley, Did you guys get a new one? Good job! You deserve it! (unless it's a POS, then you dont deserve it) AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## Huge29

1I-back to leading the pack in features; what does GM have to answer for these two features that IMHO are far more useful than anything you mention:
I noticed this as I used my buddies tailgate today and about fell over not use to having to support all of the weight of the tailgate:








And
Spring loaded tailgate assist making the weight of the tailgate about half? Of course, these are features only useful to those who use them as trucks not to those who just drive them as cars. 
And 
Integrated trailer brake control
And 
Integrated bluetooth for wireless phone use
And
Rearview camera integrated into rearview mirror








AND
2009 release of a 4.5L Ecoboost diesel available in F150 20mpg on freeway
And
Dual trailer electrical plugs standard
GM vs F150 for all of the following:
I am utterly confused about you repeating better power????
Ford Torque standard engine = [email protected],750 vs GM [email protected],800 much less even at much higher RPM, where is the more power??? You stated better gas econcomy, well I hope so, but you can't argue gas economy and power, right?
HP - Ford F150 [email protected],000 GM- [email protected],600
F150 turning diameter = 46.4 GM = 47.2
Towing capacity-F150 = 8,400lbs vs GM 7,500lbs
Standard payload 1,730lbs vs 1,629lbs
here is my source for this info

I tried to find something in which GM was better that was somewhat useful, but it was only for things like heated washer fluid reservoir, sorry. Please support the rant about having more power in every class, etc. And since you like to bore us with pics, I will try to outdo you in that respect:


----------



## girlsfishtoo

yes my hubby just bout a 04 2500 cummins....well see how it does. Im still a little leery bout it tho....I know Im not relying on anything but a good ol FORD to get me to and from work everyday!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

The problem with your theroy in power Huge29 is your putting GM's smaller motor up against Fords bigger motor. You have mistaken as for the *Ford* site where you got the information that GM puts 5 different motors in there half tons of course Ford can say "we can tow more than one of the Silverado's motors" but not all. The site you got your information from even states that the motor's you are comparing are a GM 4.8 liter V8 vs a 5.4 Liter V8 Trition Ford motor. The 6.0 max vortec engine (the largest motor for 1/2 ton GM makes) can tow 10,500 lbs. Also there are 5 suspention packages as I mentioned actually with the Z71 suspention package the payload on a Silverado is: 1,921 lbs.

You say you tried to find something GM has thats useful. Next time your in your Ford and you can't get up a hill cause one of your back tires is spinning remember the locking differential you said wasn't worth anything. When you get in a crash and there's knowone there to help, remember onstar and how GM actually cared about there customer.

Improvement for GM, ya they could put a tailgate step with a bar to hold onto, but if you need those things to get in the bed of a pickup you shouldn't be driving one.

As for who said that GM puts to much into looks and not enough into reliablity. I have never owned a GM made vehicle that never went past the 200,000 miles mark. I've never seen a Ford get over 145,000 miles (without a new motor).

I use my trucks to work not to drive around and use as a supermarket pickup vehicle. They haul, haul, and haul some more, and then they ride up on the mountain. Either way you look at it more people are choosing GM than Ford, thats why the list goes GM, Toyota, Ford, Chrystler, etc. GM's main competitor isn't Ford anymore its Toyota, which to me its a little worse for it to be Toyota than Ford because that means the US's 2nd favorite brand that they are paying for all that revenue is going somewhere else than America. Toyota's may be built in the US but they do not support the US.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

girlsfishtoo said:


> yes my hubby just bout a 04 2500 cummins....well see how it does. Im still a little leery bout it tho....I know Im not relying on anything but a good ol FORD to get me to and from work everyday!


Watch out for those painted lines on the road, if you hit one it might bump your rear axle off.


----------



## orvis1

Mr Deer, 

This is an intervention, we need you to get help today, will you please accept our help, and please put down the crackpipe. You obviously think no matter what anyone says the chevy/gmc are the best trucks in the world. When you get out of rehab I will be glad to talk with you about it some more. Line up a load of 17K in a stock chevy, ford, and dodge and pull parleys then go down parleys. The Ford will pull the load but shake the crap out of you on the way up and down the mountian the worse ride of them all. The chevy/gmc will get you 30 mph and feel like a car riding up the mountian and riding the brakes on the way down. The dodge will feel like a truck get you up the mountian and 40 - 45 mph then you can use the jake brake to slow the load on the way down. Put that in your pipe and smoke it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser

I love the idea of the tail gate assist. The one thing that I gotta say I absolutely love about the Fords is how you can get the natural cowhide leather. There is something gruff and truck-like about having some imperfections in the leather, which by the way is really soft and comfortable to sit on. I wish the other companies offered this kind of leather. Have any of you seen the Rawlings edition Chevys? Black baseball leather on the interior. I like that style also.


----------



## chet

> I know Im not relying on anything but a good ol FORD to get me to and from work everyday!
> yes my hubby just bout a 04 2500 cummins....well see how it does. Im still a little leery bout it tho....I know Im not relying on anything but a good ol FORD to get me to and from work everyday!


Thats what I like to hear!!!

But that 04 dodge really is a good truck! I think you'll like it.


----------



## Chaser

1-I, you know, the two of us guys share a love of Chevy's, but honestly, there are good things about the other trucks out there. Move up here to Salt Lake and work as a valet with me for a few weeks. That way you'll be able to drive all the other trucks to see what they are about. And then you can go back to Southern Utah with an affirmation that you still love Chevy's, and could never own another truck, but at least you know for yourself what's out there.....

....On the other hand, why not go over to Classic and fill out a job application to be a salesman. You've got my vote! With this kind of tenacity I don't think anyone would escape the lot without a new GMC or Chevy!


----------



## Huge29

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The problem with your theroy in power Huge29 is your putting GM's smaller motor up against Fords bigger motor. You have mistaken as for the *Ford* site where you got the information that GM puts 5 different motors in there half tons of course Ford can say "we can tow more than one of the Silverado's motors" but not all. The site you got your information from even states that the motor's you are comparing are a GM 4.8 liter V8 vs a 5.4 Liter V8 Triton Ford motor. The 6.0 max vortec engine (the largest motor for 1/2 ton GM makes) can tow 10,500 lbs. Also there are 5 suspension packages as I mentioned actually with the Z71 suspension package the payload on a Silverado is: 1,921 lbs.


I clearly stated "standard," did you not catch that? I did not ever discredit the locking diff; I said that it would be a waste to 99% of truck owners (I may rescind that statement for only $325 not bad, I would go for that). I also credited Onstar as a nice feature; something that you are yet to do-admit the qualities of another brand. My last Ranger was at 196k miles on original engine, tranny, starter and alternator simply needed something to fit two kids with more room, great truck!

You are mistaken Silverado is only available in 1500, 2500 HD and 3500 HD (no more 1500 HD, GM.com It will not offer but the 4.8L engine for a 1500 crew cab GM.comI don't know what the deal is, but this is the only option on the crew short bed crew???? When I go with a long bed ext cab there is only the option of a 5.3L GM.com What happened to all of my options; there is no way that they have 5 engine options in a 1/2 ton---unless you are now including HD's, in the F150 the 4.6L vs 5.4L is much more flexible, in that case Ford offers 5 also and adding two more next year. The 6.0L is not available in a 1500, the 6.0L would then be compared with the V10 I guess.

You do have a good point on the 4.7L vs the 5.4L, but again standard equipment vs standard equipment; let's look at 5.4L vs 5.3L 
GM FORD
HP [email protected],200 [email protected],000 5% more power at 4% higher RPM = insignificant improvement
Torque [email protected],400 [email protected],750 25% more @ 20% higher RPM that certainly is more efficient for GM, but to say that MPG is better is no longer the case as the better MPG is only applicable on the 4.7L tit for a tat there-you choose which one you want, I think somewhere in the middle is a good compromise IMHO
Payload 1,629lbs 1,730lbs 
source


----------



## girlsfishtoo

#1DEER 1-I said:


> girlsfishtoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes my hubby just bout a 04 2500 cummins....well see how it does. Im still a little leery bout it tho....I know Im not relying on anything but a good ol FORD to get me to and from work everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for those painted lines on the road, if you hit one it might bump your rear axle off.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have had way too many experiances with that happening to you in ur Chev....looks like its time to upgrade! :twisted:

Honestly, everyone has their right to their own opnion, right, wrong or indifferent, and nobody is gonna change that.  Like it or not, facts are facts!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Okay anyway. Knowone seems to think I have ever driven another truck besides one manufactured by GM. As I have stated my brother-in-law has an 06' F150. Its not like it is a bad truck, it has an okay ride going on the mountain and offroad. But in the last 2 years since he's owned it (started out brand new with no miles) it has had to be aligned 4 times on the front end because the mountain road was too rough on it. Even on my older Silverado (95') 136,000 miles it has had to be realigned once in that 13 year period. I will and will never get a Ford strictly because there interior (standard interiors) are cheap, I hate the look of the truck (IMO GM has always had the best looking 1500's). I actually think that GM's 2500's, and 3500's could use a little work on the looks of them. I think the dually 3500 model looks good compared to the competitors but the single rear wheel base 3500 and the 2500 could be modified to look a little better, although I would still buy them before any other 2500,3500. Anyways I'll have more to say later. Here's one of the Silverado other interiors.


----------



## Huge29

Don't bother, I was simply trying to inject some objectivity into "your thread," but it is clear that you are more deadset on your opinion than a used car salesmen. I had fun for a while, but your lack of objectivity makes posting only to make fun of you at this point since you are so biased regardless of factual data; have fun on your thread, I don't think this will last nearly as long as "your original thread," which was also people making fun of you and your hardheaded ways. I'll be glad to give you a tow anytime just call. BTW:








My truck has one of these:








Thanks for the discussion, I had fun, cya on the hill.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

After 90 years in the making this is our truck








*Got the Ford unstuck*
[youtube:1aqyo9ov]http://www.youtube.com/v/T3TK2h5FLoE&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1aqyo9ov]
(Caution video says sh***)
[youtube:1aqyo9ov]http://www.youtube.com/v/gWUoJAmzMu0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1aqyo9ov]
Ya a Ford dose that but a Chevy does this:
[youtube:1aqyo9ov]http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1PMw7ZiL1o&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1aqyo9ov]
[youtube:1aqyo9ov]http://www.youtube.com/v/Jo2Wat2qcp0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1aqyo9ov]
[youtube:1aqyo9ov]http://www.youtube.com/v/W6imb2FM56E&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1aqyo9ov]
[youtube:1aqyo9ov]http://www.youtube.com/v/DvqUIMJdlPc&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1aqyo9ov]


----------



## deadicatedweim

do the fords come into your dreams and give you such bad nightmares you cant sleep so you just try to get everyone to get more chevys on the road?

My last four trucks were: 2002 chevy 1500hd with the 6.0l 8-11mpg and could only pull my 16foot aluminum boat up steep hills at 55-60 max. Then the 2005 dodge desiel 19-21mpg 16mpg when hauling 5th wheel and skidsteer to moab. Next 2004 tundra with the 4.7L four door 14-15mpg always even towing. Power felt the same as the 2002 chevy truck.
My current truck is a 2004 tacoma 4 door that passes all the gas powered fords and chevys heading up daniels summits with my boat getting 16mpg.

I drive at least 60k a year so I go through trucks often the toyotas have been the easiest to maintain and resell. My dodges only problem is that it could pop out of park if idled to long. This truck was fast and could haul anything with ease. Now the chevy on the other hand I had to put in a alternator, mass airflow. 02sensor and rear diff but that was warrantied. It is a bonus on the chevy that you can get all the parts at any checker or autozone cause there everywhere just ready for your next breakdown.

potatoe salad


----------



## deadicatedweim

#1DEER 1-I I think you should look into a kia suv I hear they have all the bells and whistles and you can get good mpg and it will work great as a grocery getter/ your style of hunting.


----------



## Huge29

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Sa ... spx?page=2
Trucks results-Tundra, F150 and then Dodge, sorry no mention of GM in trucks! Same 3 on midsize trucks just in a different order.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Here are some more specs on the Silverado:

*Fuel Economy* 
EPA Estimated (City):Tundra 2WD: 14MPG, F150 2WD: 13MPG, Dodge Ram 2WD 1500:13MPG, Silverado 1500 4WD: 15MPG

EPA Estimated (Highway):Tundra 2WD: 18MPG, F150 2WD:17MPG, Dodge Ram 2WD 1500: 19MPG, Silverado 1500 4WD: 20MPG

*Best Value*
-Silverado is the best value in the full-sized pickup market
-Car and Driver's best truck award 2 years running.
-Highest expected resale value of any full-sized pickup in 2007&08
-Lowest cost of ownership of any full-sized pickup

*Best in class towing*
(Actually Huge29 you need to do a little more research yourself they do offer the 6.0 liter Vortec MAX in 1500's)(This area also shows that GM does offer 5 different motors in there 1/2 tons
-MAX Vortec 6.0 liter V8 offers the an unrivaled towing capacity of 10,500 lbs.
-Tow/Haul mode on automatic transmission modifies the transmission shift schedule and helps reduce throttle pedal activity by driver.
-Silverado is the only half ton pickup to offer an integrated brake system controller providing immediate, measured brake force signaling to electronically controlled trailer brakes.

And just to let you know again, heres your steering wheel controls:
[attachment=1:1s8tewqg]2008.chevrolet.silverado 1500.20212522-E.jpg[/attachment:1s8tewqg]
[attachment=0:1s8tewqg]2008.chevrolet.silverado 1500.20212516-E.jpg[/attachment:1s8tewqg]


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Here's the overall 2008 ratings on trucks.


#1 Silverado
#2 GMC Sierra
#3 Tundra
#4 F150
#5 Titan


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

And for heavy duty pickups:
Here's the list:

#1 Sierra
#2 Silverado
#3 F250/350
#4 Dodge Ram


----------



## Huge29

Your source is a prediction based on test drives and sample of only 1,500, the real results on 3-year old vehicles with samples of 52,000; hopefully your understanding of statistics and logic in "initial quality projections" vs actual real life owners with vehicles that are now truly tested indicating Tundra, F150 and then Dodge. I really am done now; it has been fun. Enjoy your posts.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Too find Ford on the compact truck list you have to go down a little ways:


#1 Tacoma
#2 Frontier
#3 Dakota
#4 GMC Canyon (GM)
#5 Izusu i-290 (GM)
#6 Colorado (GM)
#7 Ranger
*Looks like GM has Ford beat in every type of truck.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Huge29 said:


> Your source is a prediction based on test drives and sample of only 1,500, the real results on 3-year old vehicles with samples of 52,000; hopefully your understanding of statistics and logic in "initial quality projections" vs actual real life owners with vehicles that are now truly tested indicating Tundra, F150 and then Dodge. I really am done now; it has been fun. Enjoy your posts.


See I understand that but a brand new truck really can't be tested any differently. In order to beat the Silverado you have to keep going back a few years to where the newer-look Silverado wasn't there.


----------



## .45

deadicatedweim...you're video reminded me of something....Damned Yoto's !!

When it was okay to 4-wheel in Butterfield, I was up there with a bunch of guy's in the winter to check out our truck's. We, in a Chevy, were chained up on all the tire's, cranking up this hill, we came to a small landing and stopped to calm down a little. Here come's a Yoto with no chain's and flew right by us...  

Mud, snow and sleet was the weather for the day. We and one other Chevy, two CJ's, one Yoto,( the only there) and an old ugly International Scout were the only one's to make it to the top. The Ford's, all 4 of them, couldn't even get off the hard surface....


----------



## bowhunter301

Q. What Do You Call A Chevy On A Hill

A. A Miracle

Q. What Do U Call Two Chevys On A Hill

A. A Mirage

G.M.C.Gay Mans Chariot

Chevrolet-constantly having every vehicle recalled over lousy engineering techniques

Chevrolet-cheap hardly efficient ,virtually runs on luck every time.How Do u make a chevy go 0-60 in 5.7 seconds................Push it off a cliff

why do chevies have those big chrome bars on their grill? so
the wrecker can line up easier

Q. How Do U Double The Value Of A Chevy
Put Gas In It





Q. Why Do They Put Bumper Warmers In Chevys
To Keep Your Hands Warm While U Push It Back





Q. Why Do They Give A Dog A Way With Every Chevy Purchase
So The Driver Has Company While They Walk Back





Q. How Do U Make A Chevy Go Faster Down Hill
Kill The Engine





Here I Sit Broken Hearted Wishing That My Chevy Started But It Wont So Thats A
Wrap I Think Ill Shoot This Peice Of Crap





Ford Has Been The Best Selling Truck For Over 50 Years Now Chevy Has Been The
Worst For Over 50 Years


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

> Ford Has Been The Best Selling Truck For Over 50 Years Now Chevy Has Been The
> Worst For Over 50 Years


Had to get it going again did you:

Okay here goes:


> Jahan]FORD:
> Frigin' Old Rebuilt Dodge
> Fix Or Repair Daily
> Found On Road Dead
> Fast Only Rolling Downhill
> First On Recall Day
> Fabricated Of Refried Dung
> Fails On Rainy Days
> Fantastically Orgasmic Realistic Dream
> Fatally Obese ******* Driver
> Fault Of R&D
> Finally Obsolete Racing Device
> Fireball On Rear Denting
> First On Road to Dump
> First On Rust and Deterioration
> Fix Or Recycle Dilemma
> Flipping Over Results in Death
> Flipped Over Roadside Disaster
> Follow Our Rusty Dogsled
> Foot On Road Decelerates
> Forced On Reluctant Drivers
> Formed Of Rejected DNA
> Forwarded Once; Return Denied
> Forward Only; Reverse Defective
> Forlorn, Old, Ratridden Dustbin
> Fork Over Repair Dough
> Fouled Out Re-done Dodge
> Frequent Overhaul, Rapid Deterioration
> Free Or Reduced Drastically
> Frequent Opinion: Really Disappointed
> Fumes and Odors Readily Detectable
> Funny Old Rattling Dump


And from me all the above and...
Freaking Owner Really Dumb
Forget Off Road Driving
and backwards...
Driver Returns On Foot

No matter which way it is spun FORD sucks.


----------



## IcatchEm

many moons ago I got into it with #1DEER 1-I on this stuff, its a waste of time really. Hey #1DEER 1-I , why don't you post some pictures of YOUR CHEVY truck so we can see it , instead of all the catalog pictures and videos of the newest models that you don't even own.


----------



## FROGGER

Funny stuff guys.. this is why i drive a neon...


----------



## skating miner

#1Deer 1-I this is kind of a dumb argument we both know Chevys are the only way to go. And people that drive other trucks aren't going to change their ways. So just give up on trying to change their minds, and you can be happy with your truck and they can be happy with the truck they drive. 
I'm with Icatchem I'd like to see some pictures of the truck you drive.


----------



## girlsfishtoo

OMH!!! you cant be serious this is still going on?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Well see on my photos.

Like a rock:
[youtube:mec9t9fa]http://www.youtube.com/v/qriNbVCIsow&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:mec9t9fa]


----------



## muley_crazy

bowhunter301 said:


> Q. What Do You Call A Chevy On A Hill
> 
> A. A Miracle
> 
> Q. What Do U Call Two Chevys On A Hill
> 
> A. A Mirage
> 
> G.M.C.Gay Mans Chariot


I guess i better sell my GMC.....


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

The truck thats really built tough, and thats really changing it all:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Chevy Silverado/Sierra timeline from 1970-2009:
To 1970








1970's
















1980's








1990's
























2000-2009's
















Ya quality truck since 1918:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Just roughin it:
Ohh the Ford in the background dosen't dare:


----------



## deadicatedweim

You should try looking at the new gutpile forum. Some guys put a good "wow" thread up weekly and the stuff is alot better erotica then all of these pictures of wasted of steel.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

deadicatedweim said:


> You should try looking at the new gutpile forum. Some guys put a good "wow" thread up weekly and the stuff is alot better erotica then all of these pictures of wasted of steel.


He's right one I. I think it may do you good to see a woman's Breast. Did you know they have these wonderful things? :roll:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Just some more of the best truck ever built:


----------

